# Online show?



## goatiegurl*Oh

I know it's still early but are we having a online show this year? lol I really enjoy them,and think they're interesting,and it's fun to try to "judge" and see how they place


----------



## Bellafire Farm

I'm newly registered here, although I've watched this site continuously for much longer!! I'd LOVE to do on online show!
Anyone know of any other online shows for Dairy goats? I feel like it helps me to better understand what I'm supposed to be looking for & breeding for.


----------



## myfainters

I know of an online show for fainters! LOL Entries are being accepted now if anyone is interested in entering theirs!


----------



## toth boer goats

Are you referring to.. the one that goathappy had...at one time...?

It is after she ...turned it over to another person.. the site seemed to of gone down hill from there....no one had time to run it I believe...The goat show freeforum was removed for inactivity on Dec 30, 2009.
so I guess ...they aren't having the shows anymore....


----------



## AlaskaBoers

hmm. anyone have lots of extra time??

It'd be awesome to set up another one, lots of folks dont show because of time or because of biosecurity.


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh

toth boer goats said:


> Are you referring to.. the one that goathappy had...at one time...?
> 
> It is after she ...turned it over to another person.. the site seemed to of gone down hill from there....no one had time to run it I believe...The goat show freeforum was removed for inactivity on Dec 30, 2009.
> so I guess ...they aren't having the shows anymore....


Yes,thats the one I was talking about. As far as any other online shows,I only know of one for mini dairy goats


----------



## goathappy

Yeah like Pam said, Dover Farms and I had to give it up because things weren't getting done and neither of us had time  I don't know of any other online dairy goat shows though.


----------



## myfainters

Sarah.... I have time on my hands... if you wouldn't mind forwarding me the requirements I might get an online show going for everybody.


----------



## AlaskaBoers

that'd be amazing


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh

That would be awesome!! :greengrin:


----------



## goathappy

I sent you a PM Jess


----------



## Bellafire Farm

I'm interested in the *miniature* dairy goat online show that someone mentioned earlier, seperate from the one done here! Can anyone point me in a direction. I know that I'd seen one online (probably for Nigerian Dwarf dairy goats) in the last 6 months or so.... but goodness help me if I can find the site again now. Ugh! Any info would be GREAT! I've spent hours trying to find that site again!!

I'd be happy to put up some pics for the show here after my Nigi's are clipped and such. A show would be such a wonderful learning experience! Is anyone on here an ADGA judge :whatgoat: ?
Actually they probably can't do that anyway, could they?


----------



## goathappy

When Jacque and I were doing it we just asked experienced breeders to judge the goats for us, we gave them a judging test to see how they would judge and then decided if they could do it


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh

Bellafire Farm said:


> I'm interested in the *miniature* dairy goat online show that someone mentioned earlier, seperate from the one done here! Can anyone point me in a direction. I know that I'd seen one online (probably for Nigerian Dwarf dairy goats) in the last 6 months or so.... but goodness help me if I can find the site again now. Ugh! Any info would be GREAT! I've spent hours trying to find that site again!!
> 
> I'd be happy to put up some pics for the show here after my Nigi's are clipped and such. A show would be such a wonderful learning experience! Is anyone on here an ADGA judge :whatgoat: ?
> Actually they probably can't do that anyway, could they?


The one I know of is for minis like Mini-Nubians,etc,I think it's through the MDGA. Yeah,I really like trying to place classes and see how I do,I think it's a good way to learn to  I probably wouldn't be able to clip my girls for a while though.. lol

Would anyone be interested in judging? At least a few people would be best,since I know the judges aren't supposed to judge their own goats,that way they could still enter them,and it might help things run a bit smoother


----------



## AlaskaBoers

wouldnt it be more fair to have judges of breeders who arent on this forum? I know it'd be a hassle but theyd possibly be less biased or whatever...maybe i'm over thinking this!


----------



## comingsummers

Is there anything happening with this online show? If so I'd love more info on how it works. Im interested in showing and I think it would be less intimidating to start on here. If there isn't going to be one on this site does anyone have any info on others for full size dairy goats? Thanks!


----------



## SterlingAcres

Bumping....

Any news?


----------



## goathappy

I have no idea what is going on, like I said, I do not have the time at all to be managing an online show, I can barely manage my own website. If anybody wants to make an online show feel free to do so.


----------



## greatcashmeres

I am willing to tackle an online show. If Jess (myfainters) is unable to do it, (she had posted earlier about doing it), then I will gladly do it. Once I have the okay from her, it's a go!


----------



## SterlingAcres

Sweet


----------



## StaceyRosado

when i helped run an Online show the biggest thing was judges. you want to get judges FIRST so that you arent waiting around for judges once all enteries are in. It can be hard to get people willing to judge for some reason.


----------



## greatcashmeres

Yeppers Stacey, judge(s) was my very first thought. :idea:


----------



## Dover Farms

We always had issues with judges. The people who said they would do it would either get busy or forget about it and that left us scrambling to find someone else. On a few occasions Sarah and I judged a few classes just to finish up a show.

One must have lots of time and good organization.


----------



## StaceyRosado

also you have to decide will you do ALL classes a normal show does and if you will do every breed known to man. You will always disappoint someone but you have to decide how you will do it and then not worry about that end of it


----------



## KW Farms

That would be way cool if someone could get the online shows up and running again. I remember when they used to be on and never got a chance to enter anything. That would be very neat if we got another one on.


----------



## greatcashmeres

Jess said yes, I can go for it! :leap:



Dover Farms said:


> We always had issues with judges.


I have a few ideas about judges/judging that I'm tossing around in my head, and I will toss them out for everyone's opinion when I have considered all possibilities. I also realize with this being the show season, it might be nearly impossible to find someone, with that said I'm not deterred yet.

If anyone on here is a judge and would like to be a judge, and would not mind being excluded from the show, please email me.  [email protected]



StaceyRoop said:


> also you have to decide will you do ALL classes a normal show does and if you will do every breed known to man. You will always disappoint someone but you have to decide how you will do it and then not worry about that end of it


I realize the undertaking this is, and I completely understand the "disappoint someone" part. I just feel like this would be a good opportunity for those who don't have access to a live show in their area, to be part of a show and learn.

If anyone wants to send me info. they have, they think will be helpful, please send it to my email with Online Show in the subject. [email protected]


----------



## SterlingAcres

Ooh I'm really excited  lol I hope this works out.


----------



## greatcashmeres

Okay, here is one of my ideas on judges. How would those interested in an Online Show feel about being judged by your peers on here, who have experience showing and know the requirements. Do you think *it would not be fair* to be judged by someone on here who has experience, but is not officially a judge? Also, the peers would still be able to participate, but would obviously not be able to judge their own goat.

Second, if there is someone on here who is an official judge but is apprehensive to be a judge because of the fallout that can happen, would participants in the show mind if the person remained anonymous?

My final thought is that anyone who is willing to be a *committed judge*, and doesn't want to be anonymous, would get top billing on the Online Show site. Your farm, website, and any sales would be prominently featured in recognition of your service to the show.

Be honest and let me know what you think. Do you see any problems, with any of these ideas? :chin:


----------



## AlaskaBoers

would they need to be certified if there isn't any show points awarded?

also, on the other hand, i like the idea of someone who has gone through the training to really know the breed. 

whats breeds would be judged?


----------



## goathappy

When we did it, we never had people judge who were actual judges in real life, we just had people who had lots of experience with breeding and showing and were extremely knowledgeable about conformation judge goats. Since the online show is just for fun and there's no official recognition in the wins and its just a way for people who can't show to get an opinion on their goats, you don't need official(in the literal sense) judges, you just need people judging who know what they are talking about.


----------



## StaceyRosado

on this board the only official judge I am aware of is citygoats she judges pygmy goats.


----------



## Gumtree

sound interesting,


----------



## greatcashmeres

AlaskaBoers said:


> would they need to be certified if there isn't any show points awarded?


No, if participants don't feel they need to be.



AlaskaBoers said:


> whats breeds would be judged?


Alpine 
LaMancha 
Nigerian Dwarf 
Nubian>>>>> *Judge: Chelsea/Spring Hill Farm *
Oberhasli 
Pygmy>>>>> *Judge: denise/City Lights Pygmy Goats *
Saanen 
Sable 
Toggenburg 
Kinder 
Myotonic
Boer 
Kiko 
Angora 
Cashmere
Pygora

Am I missing an obvious breed/type? For some reason I feel like I am, but I've gone over the list. :chin:



goathappy said:


> When we did it, we never had people judge who were actual judges in real life, we just had people who had lots of experience with breeding and showing and were extremely knowledgeable about conformation judge goats.


Thanks for this info.



StaceyRoop said:


> on this board the only official judge I am aware of is citygoats she judges pygmy goats.


Okay Stacey, I knew there was at least one, because I was sure someone had posted pics of judging. I thought perhaps there could be others, and they chose to keep it private.


----------



## citylights

Hey, guys, I've been absent it seems for a long time --- but just saw this. I'd be happy to help judge or judge, but I don't do dairy (yet, huh, Stacey?) How does it work? I might be able to get an AGS judge to participate if they have time, and I do know another ex-judge.... but exactly what does it entail? Is it judging pictures? From all angles? or What? Let me know, 'cuz I'm happy to join in!


----------



## AlaskaBoers

how great! denise you're so nice.


----------



## Dover Farms

greatcashmeres said:


> Am I missing an obvious breed/type?


Recorded Grades and any Mini dairy breeds.


----------



## AlaskaBoers

wouldn't the mini dairy goats be judged with their respective breed? because they have the same standard...just mini sized.


----------



## StaceyRosado

not really -- they dont have the size to compete against the larger breeds plus they are a developing breed so their structure etc isnt always as nice as the already developed standard breeds.


----------



## KW Farms

^^Agreed.


----------



## greatcashmeres

citylights said:


> I'd be happy to help judge or judge, but I don't do dairy (yet, huh, Stacey?)


Thank you very much! :wahoo: We would love to have you for our Pygmy Judge! I will put you on the list once I have your final decision, since you have questions.



citylights said:


> I might be able to get an AGS judge to participate if they have time, and I do know another ex-judge...


This would be so awesome, if you can, I totally understand the time constraints people have.



citylights said:


> but exactly what does it entail? Is it judging pictures? From all angles? or What?


My thought is to let the judges tell us what angles they want the pictures from. Since this isn't a live show, I feel, the judges know best the angles they must see to evaluate under these circumstances.



Dover Farms said:


> greatcashmeres said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am I missing an obvious breed/type?
> 
> 
> 
> Recorded Grades and any Mini dairy breeds.
Click to expand...

They will be added and this is what I have for the minis:
Mini-

Alpine
LaMancha
Nubian
Oberhasli 
Saanen/Sable
Toggenburg
Now, can the minis be judged as a group, or is that not fair?

We're still at the beginning stages of the judge/judges search, but I thought I would ask, do you want to start thinking of names for the Online Show? If you do, let's hear suggestions!!!


----------



## logansmommy7

I hope this all works out-I've lots to learn about this-I'm not quite ready for the show ring yet, but would like my kids to get into 4-H when they are old enough!


----------



## Dover Farms

greatcashmeres said:


> Now, can the minis be judged as a group, or is that not fair?


Group them together...that's what we did. More than likely there won't be enough of each Mini breed to have their own class. We mostly had Mini Nubians and _maybe_ a few others...I can't remember for sure.


----------



## myfainters

Wow that is going to be a MASSIVE online show!!! :shocked: Cool!


----------



## myfainters

I'd say Why not miniature silkies but I think mine would be the only entries! LMBO!!! Not fun when there is no competition.  Let me know if I can help at all.


----------



## citylights

I'm in for judging -- just let me know....


----------



## greatcashmeres

myfainters said:


> Why not miniature silkies but I think mine would be the only entries! LMBO!!!


 :ROFL: :slapfloor: :shades:


myfainters said:


> Let me know if I can help at all.


I appreciate this so much-will let you know.  


citylights said:


> I'm in for judging -- just let me know....


Thank you again denise, have you on the list.

:help: We need a name for the show! :idea: If you want me to simply name it: *The 2010 Online Goat Show* I will, but I thought we might want to be a bit more creative?!? :chin: 

Also, once we have a name, I'm going to turn to *the creative banner/graphic designers* on here to come up with ideas for a banner/graphic for the site.

Come on get your thinking caps on-pretty please! :help:


----------



## SterlingAcres

I have no idea what to name it... but I can help with graphics if you'd like.


----------



## StaceyRosado

Keep Online Goat show and the year out of it so you can reuse stuff and keep the URL 

like for my show we have "summer heat" because its in summer  and we also have one called Mini Mania because its all Nigerian Dwarf goats. Another is Final Fling because its the last show of the year.....etc. Oh and we have Spring Bash which is in spring


----------



## greatcashmeres

SterlingAcres said:


> but I can help with graphics if you'd like.


Thank you Shell, I'm going to take you up on your offer for graphics. I started a poll for the name, so I'm not sure if you want to wait for that for ideas, or start working with your own ideas. You can decide what works for you.



StaceyRoop said:


> Keep Online Goat show and the year out of it so you can reuse stuff and keep the URL


 :doh: Phew, thank goodness you mentioned not putting the year in the url; 2010 won't make any sense when 2011 rolls around.


----------



## RowdyKidz

I've got a question...What breeds will be in this show?


----------



## fiberchick04

I don't have anything to really add except to say that I would be extremely interested in "showing" my cashmeres! I'd love to see more cashmere shows that I can do. So YES on the show!!! lol let me know if I can help in any way


----------



## StaceyRosado

Tara its on page 3 - I posted it here for reference 


greatcashmeres said:


> AlaskaBoers said:
> 
> 
> 
> would they need to be certified if there isn't any show points awarded?
> 
> 
> 
> No, if participants don't feel they need to be.
> 
> 
> 
> AlaskaBoers said:
> 
> 
> 
> whats breeds would be judged?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Alpine
> LaMancha
> Nigerian Dwarf
> Nubian>>>>> *Judge: Chelsea/Spring Hill Farm *
> Oberhasli
> Pygmy>>>>> *Judge: denise/City Lights Pygmy Goats *
> Saanen
> Sable
> Toggenburg
> Kinder
> Myotonic
> Boer
> Kiko
> Angora
> Cashmere
> Pygora
> 
> Am I missing an obvious breed/type? For some reason I feel like I am, but I've gone over the list. :chin:
> 
> 
> 
> goathappy said:
> 
> 
> 
> When we did it, we never had people judge who were actual judges in real life, we just had people who had lots of experience with breeding and showing and were extremely knowledgeable about conformation judge goats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for this info.
> 
> 
> 
> StaceyRoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> on this board the only official judge I am aware of is citygoats she judges pygmy goats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay Stacey, I knew there was at least one, because I was sure someone had posted pics of judging. I thought perhaps there could be others, and they chose to keep it private.
Click to expand...


----------



## RowdyKidz

Oh okay! Thanks Stacey! Sorry, didn't see it.


----------



## fiberchick04

For the cashmere, how would it be judged? Obviously conformation, but what about fleece? Would it be coverage? If so, the show would have to be in the winter for the most part lol


----------



## KW Farms

You could mail a little envelope of some clippings of the fleece to the judge. :ROFL:


----------



## AlaskaBoers

LOL! that's a great idea


----------



## fiberchick04

That is an idea. :hi5:


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh

Wow,I've been gone for a while. Glad to see we're making progress though! :]


----------



## greatcashmeres

fiberchick04 said:


> let me know if I can help in any way


Thank you, I'll let you know.


StaceyRoop said:


> Tara its on page 3 - I posted it here for reference


Thank you, Stacey.


fiberchick04 said:


> If so, the show would have to be in the winter for the most part lol


It will most likely be later in the year. :wink:


KW Farms said:


> You could mail a little envelope of some clippings of the fleece to the judge. :ROFL:





AlaskaBoers said:


> LOL! that's a great idea


 :ROFL: :slapfloor: Thanks for making me laugh-the visual is too funny!


----------



## AlaskaBoers

haha, yeah. sarcasm only works when you have visual. sometimes i say something, mean the other thing (sarcasm) but nobody understands it because there's no visual. then there's some who take offense, and i have to explain sarcasm. so usually it does not work online. whew... :crazy:


----------



## fiberchick04

The sending in a fleece sample to a judge is actually a really decent idea.


----------



## greatcashmeres

fiberchick04 said:


> The sending in a fleece sample to a judge is actually a really decent idea.


Yes, whoever ends up being the judge, just may request that. I was initially thinking conformation and coverage, but the judge may feel a sample in hand is a requirement.


----------



## greatcashmeres

:thumb: The name chosen for the online show is *Goat For It Extravaganza*! :greengrin:


----------



## SterlingAcres

Nice


----------



## greatcashmeres

:help: I am looking for someone to do a write up about Pygmy goats for the show. You don't have to keep it all facts, please add personal impressions and experiences. It's doesn't have to be super long, just hit the highlights. The first person to say yes, then it's a go for you. PM it to me, and be sure to include how you want it signed and, if you want your farm name included. :type:
Thank you


----------



## fiberchick04

> Yes, whoever ends up being the judge, just may request that. I was initially thinking conformation and coverage, but the judge may feel a sample in hand is a requirement.


I hope they request that, a cashgora may easily win for coverage lol Keep in mind, cashgora's can have really nice fiber for a while, like cashmere quality. Lori has a cashgora that had beautiful fleece for the longest time. Such a sweet girl too.


----------



## Epona142

Do your goats have to be registered to participate? Will juniors/dry does be able to participate? 

Just noticed this thread and it peaked my interest. Thought it would be fun to "practice" and try it out, despite me not really wanting to show in "real life" and having mostly unregistered does.


----------



## KW Farms

Are horns allowed on this online show for the dairy breeds or is it exactly like a regular show? I have a gorgeous nigerian doeling that was disbudded way to late and her horns grew in. Just curious...


----------



## goathappy

When we did it, registration was not required and they could be with or without horns.


----------



## greatcashmeres

Epona142 said:


> Do your goats have to be registered to participate?


Non-registered can participate; most likely the will be grouped separately.  


Epona142 said:


> Will juniors/dry does be able to participate?


 Yes. :greengrin: 


KW Farms said:


> Are horns allowed on this online show for the dairy breeds or is it exactly like a regular show? I have a gorgeous nigerian doeling that was disbudded way to late and her horns grew in. Just curious...


 We will make a place for them in the show. :thumb:


----------



## greatcashmeres

May I use someone's pic of their pygmy goat on the show site? If so, please post yes, and PM me the pic with the credits written exactly the way you want
them to appear with the pic. Also, don't send me a pic you might submit for the show if you plan to participate, just a casual front shot.

Thank you


----------



## KW Farms

KW Farms said:


> Are horns allowed on this online show for the dairy breeds or is it exactly like a regular show? I have a gorgeous nigerian doeling that was disbudded way to late and her horns grew in. Just curious...


 We will make a place for them in the show. :thumb:[/quote]

Oh good. :wink:


----------



## greatcashmeres

:leap: Here it is, here it is! :wahoo:

The url for Goat For It Extravaganza is http://onlinegoatshow.blogspot.com

I used onlinegoatshow because it's easy to remember, shorter to type, and will go from year to year and we can still change the actual name of the show.

I hope you don't mind blogspot, I've become comfortable with it , and they don't seem to have many tech. issues.

Thank you Shell-you rock. Awesome Sammy & Matt!

Here we "Goat" For It! Now go take a peek.


----------



## StaceyRosado

using blogspot how do we enter animals?????


----------



## AlaskaBoers

i was wondering the same. before it was a forum, similar in set-up to TGS.


----------



## greatcashmeres

StaceyRoop said:


> using blogspot how do we enter animals?????





AlaskaBoers said:


> i was wondering the same.


 You will be emailing the picture/pictures and picture information, and they will be uploaded to photobucket. I realize that the split locations are a pitb, but if photobucket allows a large picture slide show, then I can do that across the site.



AlaskaBoers said:


> before it was a forum, similar in set-up to TGS.


I'm sorry I couldn't do this, even kept at a minimum of basics set-up, I don't think I would have time for it. Is there any feature lacking on blogspot, that you had on the forum style, that is a must? :scratch:

Also please note, *we will not be taking all breed class entries at once*, announcements will be made via the site letting you know when to submit your breed. We have no idea how many participants there will be for each breed class, so we have to do this in an orderly fashion to help with it running smoothly. :wink: Also, the availability of judges plays a huge part in this too.


----------



## AlaskaBoers

the thing with the forum was that each 'board' was a breed, and a thread would be made for different age groups throughout the board. the participants uploaded their own photos and then they'd be judged. I thought it was easier for whoever ran it because they didn't need to post each photo. 

but I'm looking forward to how it goes.


----------



## greatcashmeres

Oh, I see Katrina. I put together a forum before, and just remembering all that was involved, blogspot seemed easier for me. Even with having to do the uploading to photobucket, I think I can do it faster than managing a forum. :type:



AlaskaBoers said:


> but I'm looking forward to how it goes.


 Thank you for being open-minded about this different approach. :wink:


----------



## goathappy

The forum set up was also easier for the judges, because all the pictures you needed were spread out on one page.


----------



## greatcashmeres

:leap: I have opened the show for Pygmy entries! :shades:

Remember now, *Pygmy entries only*. 

This is gonna be a ton of fun! :dance:


----------



## StaceyRosado

I think you shoudl start a separate topic announcing this so more people will see it

they may not read all the way through this to see that you have opened up for pygmy entries

also would be a good idea to give instructions on how to make entries. or you will have a lot of people asking over and over again.


----------



## animallover

I am new so I don't know what an online show is!!


----------



## RowdyKidz

greatcashmeres said:


> May I use someone's pic of their pygmy goat on the show site? If so, please post yes, and PM me the pic with the credits written exactly the way you want
> them to appear with the pic. Also, don't send me a pic you might submit for the show if you plan to participate, just a casual front shot.
> 
> Thank you


Laura, if you are still looking...I would be more than happy provide a picture. Just let me know...I think I have a few front shots.

Tara


----------



## greatcashmeres

animallover said:


> I am new so I don't know what an online show is!!


 A goat show where participants submit pictures of their goats to be judged by either an official judge, or a person with years of experience and knowledge of goats.



RowdyKidz said:


> Laura, if you are still looking...I would be more than happy provide a picture. Just let me know...I think I have a few front shots.


 Yes! :leap: Thank you very much, be sure to include your credits. :greengrin:
Oh and one more thing, would you write what your favorite characteristic is about the pygmy goat, or why you like the breed so much. Just a line or two, if you have time. :wink:


----------



## RowdyKidz

Not a problem Laura! I will get it to you as soon as possible!  will start working on it now...

Can it be a baby goat? Does it have to be set up? or just a shot from the front?


----------



## greatcashmeres

Baby goat is fine, doesn't have to be set up, and front shot is good too.


----------



## greatcashmeres

I posted *word jumbles* related to the Nubian goat at Goat For It Extravaganza. http://onlinegoatshow.blogspot.com/ Do you like word jumbles, or are you a pro at them? See the site and submit your answers, and we'll see!  
Good luck and have fun! :thumb:


----------

